# shopping list for vinyl signs (like yard signs)



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Sign makers,

I want to make some signs for a local non profit so people can put the signs in their yard to show their support for the "cause".

What I need to know is which sign vinyl should I use, where should I buy it from, and where to get the actual "signs" (posts, step on signs, sign board).

If you wanted to throw in how to apply it, that would be a nice bonus


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

LOL you don't want much do ya bud 

ok......you'll need:

intermediate grade vinyl (no need for hi performance stuff, these are temp signs)
transfer tape (preferably the same width as your graphic)
coroplast sign blanks & step stakes
a squeegee - i prefer the felt variety for app on coroplast
tape measure or ruler
scissors
1/2" masking tape

cut & weed your vinyl (no, don't mirror it! the sticky stuff is on the back with sign vinyl! LOL)

cover the cut vinyl with transfer tape and squeegee it down smoothly - find the center of your graphic, width-wise, and mark it

find the center of your coroplast blank and align the center of your graphic with it - measure top and bottom of the blank to graphic and be sure it's straight and evenly placed.

when you have it where you want it, run a piece of masking tape down the center of the taped graphic, north to south, both ends stuck on the coroplast, so now your graphic won't move around.

grasp one side of the graphic and pull it back toward the masking tape. holding the transfer tape in one hand, gently pull the backing paper away from the transfer tape - the vinyl graphic should stay put on the tape! if you're finding that it isn't, lay the whole mess back down and squeegee some more! don't pull on the transfer tape - it stretches and will distort your graphic! just hold onto it and pull the backing paper!

when you get to the center where your masking tape 'hinge' is, cut the backing paper up the center (same direction as the hinge!) and discard it - still holding the taped graphic gently, begin to squeege with the direction of your flutes in the coroplast - generally east to west - really get into it - no such thing as pressing too hard - you're pressing the air (and any resulting bubbles!) out from under the vinyl. 

when you've got the first side down, remove the masking tape 'hinge' and repeat the process from the other direction, starting to squeegee again from where you left off at the hinge.

to remove the transfer tape, start at one side and pull the tape flat back against itself - that way if a teeny corner isn't quite stuck down well enough you see it right away and can squeegee it down before the vinyl stretches or tears.

sit back and admire your handywork 

i'm not familiar with sign suppliers in your area - i'm in the midwest, but perhaps somebody closer geographically will chime in.

happy signing 

ps: do a test cut on your vinyl before sending the whole job! if your plotter is set up for thermo, you may find you don't need as much cutting pressure on your blade!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> LOL you don't want much do ya bud


If you have a silver platter, that's be perfect  LOL.

Seriously though...thanks for the great post. Hopefully it will help more than just me 

Part of it is knowing the right "terminology". "Step Stakes" and " coroplast sign blanks" are what I need to search for instead of "step on signs thingy" and "sign boards" 



> intermediate grade vinyl


Would that be something like oracal? I think I've seen that mentioned here in other threads.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

oracal does make an intermediate grade vinyl - and a lot of sign people use it successfully - it's not my favorite, especially this grade. i used a boatload of it for a job a few years back and the adhesive wasn't stable.....it goo-ed (how's that for technical terms ) all over my plotter and blade.....i was not a happy camper! i far prefer mac-tac and have used it almost exclusively for almost 10 years without a single vinyl failure. whatever you do, stay far, far away from avery....

FDC also makes a decent grade of intermediate use vinyl, but a bit pricey for your current needs. 3M is good stuff, but imho, have priced themselves out of the market over the years.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Rodney, Hey I buy my sign vinyl from ordway sign supply in Van nuys great guys to work with good prices andfast delivery.

Hope that helps

R.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Rodney said:


> If you have a silver platter, that's be perfect  LOL.
> 
> Seriously though...thanks for the great post. Hopefully it will help more than just me
> 
> ...


Blanks and stakes:
Coroplast Fluted Polypropylene for Vinyl Graphics from Beacon Graphic Systems

Vinyl: Handy selection guide!
http://www.beacongraphics.com/vinyl/selection-guide.php

Application tools:
Stabilo pencils for marking guidelines for signmaking. For layout onto substrate
Squeegees for application of graphic films. For laying vinyl onto substrate
Application Transfer Tape for graphic film materials for Vinyl Cutters - TransferRite / Clear Tear Applied on the face of your vinyl

Simple instructions:
Design your sign(graphic,text ect)
Cut vinyl (Do Not Mirror Images)
Weed
Apply transfer tape
Layout graphics,text on your coroplast or banner(use stabilo pencils to mark your layout lines, it washes off easily)
Place vinyl on your sign and align with layout marks, tape into place using the hinge method
Remove backing from one side of your tranfer material and squeegee vinyl onto your substrate
Remove backing from other side of your tranfer material, squeegee into place
Remove transfer tape and you are done! 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

plan b said:


> Rodney, Hey I buy my sign vinyl from ordway sign supply in Van nuys great guys to work with good prices andfast delivery.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> R.


Thanks Roger. I just found their website, but I don't see the coroplast sign blanks or step stakes: Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Terry, thanks for those links! That really helped...especially that first one with the coroplast and step stakes.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

No problemos Rodney


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

They may not be the lowest priced, but I have gotten great service from Beacon. I ordered some vinyl for a rush job for a non-profit and they overnighted my order at no additional cost. Good luck with your yard signs.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Call FELLERS 800 654 8405, THEY HAVE 2 LOCATIONS IN CA.
ORACAL 651 vinyl available by the yard
18x24 white $79 case 100
stepstakes 50pcs case $40.50


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Fellers are good to deal with, you may also try Sign Warehouse in Texas. Keep in mind that Stepstakes is a brand name, the generic term is sign stakes. Sometimes if the supplier carries more than 1 brand the original Stepstakes are more expensive. By the way I have used Avery for the past 4 year and never had a problem, the trouble seems to be with the A8 not with the A6. But Oracal 651 is cheaper anyways.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Rodney
If you are doing alot of the same design signs, it is much cheaper/faster to screen print them. 

If only one element of the sign changes, screen print the rest of the sign and personalize it with vinyl.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

John S said:


> If only one element of the sign changes, screen print the rest of the sign and personalize it with vinyl.


Wow, John. Excellent tip. It never crossed my mind to do it that way before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Sign product up in sac. Rodney. There up near Fry's. Pricy but you can walk in and get what you want. iwas there Tuesday. other than that I use Wellington House. free shipping on orders over $75.00 They are in portland , Or. They are owned by Stahls.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Sign product up in sac. Rodney. There up near Fry's. Pricy but you can walk in and get what you want. iwas there Tuesday. other than that I use Wellington House. free shipping on orders over $75.00 They are in portland , Or. They are owned by Stahls.


Thanks for letting me know about the pricing at sign products. I was at their site yesterday trying to get signed up.

I'll probably just end up ordering the supplies from an online vendor.


----------

